# Anzugsdrehmoment Deus X-Type ??



## Sawa (28. November 2004)

Hallo,

wer kann mir die Anzugsdrehmomente für die DEUS X-TYPE Kurbeln mitteilen???

Habe im Wiegetrittfahren (mittleres Blatt) jeweils bei Belastung auf links und rechts ein leichtes Klicken.
Da das Rad erst knapp 300 Km drauf hat, denke ich das einfach etwas nachgezogen werden muß; und um nix kaputt zu ziehen... frage ich einfach mal nach.
Habe ja innen die 8mm Imbus und außen die 10 er Imbus.

Ach ja, ist es normal das die Kurbel bei abgenommener Kette sich etwas zäh dreht (na ja an meinem alten Trek läuft sie schon schön leicht, bzw. anschppsen und sie saust, Shimano DX)??

Danke


----------



## derschotte (28. November 2004)

oh wunder... es gab schonmal ein ähnliches thema 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128292

 und wenn du dir mal die hp von rf genau anschaust, wirst feststellen, das es zu jedem produkt eine montageanleitung zu dl gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. November 2004)

Schau mal hier!


----------



## Sawa (29. November 2004)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier!




Vielen Dank für den Tip,

habe die 8er Imbus jetzt mal mit 60nm angezogen (ganz schön heftig für so eine Schraube).
Hoffe auf der nächsten Fahrt keine Klickgeräusche mehr zu haben.

Wegen dem nicht ganz leichten Lauf der Geschichte werde ich dann mal beim Händler vorstellig, wenn sowieso der 1.Check angesagt ist.

Hoffe auf gutes Wetter für Mittwoch, dann kanns losgehen  

Wolf


----------



## Sawa (30. November 2004)

Uuups, da hat doch der fehlerteivel zugeschlagen...

50nm ist richtig


----------



## Sawa (1. Dezember 2004)

So, heute richtig schön ins Schneetreiben gekommen...
Beim Wiegetrittfahren ist das Klick-Geräusch leider immer noch da  

Oder ist das normal und bedeutet einfach, dass die Kurbel dann auf der Klick-Seite jetzt am tiefsten Punkt angekommen ist  

Noch ne Frage am Rande.  Ist es normal das zwischen obersten Rand der Lagerschale und dem mitlaufenden Ring graues Fett rausgedrückt wird, oder ist da was am verrecken???
War mir nähmlich bis jetzt noch nie aufgefallen!

Danke für Erfahrungen


----------



## blaubaer (1. Dezember 2004)

sinds wirklich die lager der tretlager ?? die klicken im wiegetritt ???

ich weiss es ist schwer rauszufinden wenn mann fährt, können auch die pedale oder das schwingenlager sein 



dies wegen dem schweren laufen im freilauf ist normal und üblich bei diesen kurbeln, hab bis jetzt noch keine gesehen die sich wie eine alte 4-kant oder ISIS drehen lässt


----------



## Sawa (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde das klicken im Trettlagerbereich einordnen, aber ganz sicher...?

Werde mich mal mit meinem Händler kurzschließen, wenns klappt habe ich übernächste Woche frei und dann soll er mal einen Blick auf die Geschichte werfen.

Melde mich dann wieder.

Alles wird gut und zum Schluss gibts auch ein Eis


----------

